# 22lbs of moots



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

moots rigormootis 1999-2000 not sure
independent fabrications
chris king
paul components
thomson
brooks
truvativ stylo
forward components bb
22lbs even.


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

looks nice.


----------



## TyRod (Apr 26, 2009)

Nice ride!!
How do you like the Forward Components BB (adjustability, etc)? Have been thinking about ordering one to replace the Surly Singleator on one of my SS's.

Thanks,
Ty


----------



## dirtdirt223 (Mar 10, 2006)

nice. 

dump the mary bars for they break.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

TyRod said:


> Nice ride!!
> How do you like the Forward Components BB (adjustability, etc)? Have been thinking about ordering one to replace the Surly Singleator on one of my SS's.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ty


i love it. just started riding it and the worksmanship on it is amazing. very well put together.

as for the mary bars, i am 115lbs and almost no jumping gets done on this rig.


----------



## Peacefrog34 (Sep 12, 2009)

dirtdirt223 said:


> nice.
> 
> dump the mary bars for they break.


True.


----------



## DiDaDunlop (Oct 22, 2005)

not true. I have two and used them good (I am in the 220 pound range) and no probs. 

Also I have yet to see that the percentage of broken mary bars is more than average. 

For the rest: Nice Moots!!


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Really nice bike! I might be wrong, but I think you could lose some spacers by flipping the stem. Just a thought, though.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

Orkje said:


> Really nice bike! I might be wrong, but I think you could lose some spacers by flipping the stem. Just a thought, though.


the stem is actually flipped atm becuase the mary bars are taller then the flat bars i had on before. im not going to cut the steerer untill im 100% on my handlebars.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

changed out the bar, stem, grips and saddle. lock on grips and masi saddle for rain season. the mary bars were really comfortable but i they didnt work well on this set up for me. theyre now on my xtra cycle flipped upside down and working out well. still inbetween ratios, currently 32x17 and i also have tried 34x17 and im inbetween the two right now. ebb is working out well also. im doing my first race in a month and i cant wait. im really excited since they have a ss section also.

edit:it is now 21lbs flat


----------



## ClipClop (Sep 25, 2009)

Sweet! I likes it alot!


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

better pictures and new pedals.


----------



## brad7325 (Nov 8, 2009)

What bottom bracket is that?


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

forward components ebb
get one, it is super awesome. 
http://www.forwardcomponents.blogspot.com/

also put the lock on odis back on my hardtail and put some ritchey wcs foam grip on this. 
weight was 20 lbs 8 ounces.


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

Are you sure your chainline is straight?
The cog is pretty far on the right side of the cassette body.

Sweet ride BTW.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

asphaltdude said:


> Are you sure your chainline is straight?
> The cog is pretty far on the right side of the cassette body.
> 
> Sweet ride BTW.


i remember it being straight when i set it up. i will double check in a bit thought:thumbsup:


----------



## mtbnutty (Aug 5, 2004)

veloreality said:


> forward components ebb
> get one, it is super awesome.
> http://www.forwardcomponents.blogspot.com/
> 
> ...


How has that EBB worked out? Any slippage? Is it much of a pain to set chain tension?


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

*Forward Components*

The FC EBB is awesome. I just set one up on my coversion of a 93 Tange Prestige Paramount I built up (my old college rig). It's gorgeous. I had to use the 1/2 link like the suggest, and it does end up forcing you to put your rear cog pretty far out (someone was mentioning this above) to keep the chainline straight (you use two small spacers on the outside of the BB to keep crank clearance). Otherwise, I'm thrilled with mine.


----------



## mtbnutty (Aug 5, 2004)

alshead said:


> The FC EBB is awesome. I just set one up on my coversion of a 93 Tange Prestige Paramount I built up (my old college rig). It's gorgeous. I had to use the 1/2 link like the suggest, and it does end up forcing you to put your rear cog pretty far out (someone was mentioning this above) to keep the chainline straight (you use two small spacers on the outside of the BB to keep crank clearance). Otherwise, I'm thrilled with mine.


Thanks for the beta. I have the ENO on one of my bikes but I'm liking the FC EBB solution more and more. It gets around the brake alignment issue nicely.

That Moots is very well done!


----------



## junglejim86 (Jan 10, 2006)

asphaltdude said:


> Are you sure your chainline is straight?
> The cog is pretty far on the right side of the cassette body.
> 
> Does everybody on this website know more about bikes then everybody else?


----------



## 10speedbiopacefreewheel (Aug 19, 2008)

i cant believe putting on a normal saddle and losing the dork bars saved a whole pound!
that moots is hot, I respect the build a lot.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

10speedbiopacefreewheel said:


> i cant believe putting on a normal saddle and losing the dork bars saved a whole pound!
> that moots is hot, I respect the build a lot.


ha a pound and a half actually!
i changed pedals and ditched the bashguard though too.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

i swapped out the grips for some ritchey wcs, 2.1 sb8s are now 1.95 sb8s, bottle cages are gone, bell is gone and i flipped my stem. definatly sub 20 now. cant wait to race it this weekend! 
































missed a spot when i cleaned it!








anyone else rock thier water bottle in your jersey pocket? being full rigid i lose my bottles often and while racing with people right behind you it can be a pain. ive ridden about 4 times recently with a bottle in my center jersey pocket and im liking it so far. i tried it in my side pocket but it would spin my jersey around so the bottle was by my stomache so that didnt work.


----------



## 10speedbiopacefreewheel (Aug 19, 2008)

yeah your bike is sick! good luck at your race. :thumbsup:


I rock my water on my back, I call it a camelback.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

10speedbiopacefreewheel said:


> yeah your bike is sick! good luck at your race. :thumbsup:
> 
> I rock my water on my back, I call it a camelback.


thanks, i do have a camel back but i busted my bladder and have been procrastinating getting a new bladder for quite some time now.


----------



## rolondo (Jul 19, 2005)

Beautiful bike. I had a problem with a Thomson and Brooks setup at one point. Couldn't get the saddle to stay in place. I really like your parts selection on your latest configuration. Can't go wrong with any of your choices.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

^^
i dont remember having any issues and i rode about 100 miles on that set up. 
thanks, im always more and more satisfied with this thing. 

future plans are to find the perfect riser bar with 25.4 clamp (so i can put my thomson stem back on) 
paul levers
homebrewed cog and chainring
thompson seatpost clamp
'true' slr saddle
i think once i have all that i will officially be done untill something breaks.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

lots of new porn.
kenda kosmik lite II 1.75 rear tire








esi racers edge grips-paul levers








homebrewed components titainium chainring-kmc 810








homebrewed components alloy/titanium ring


----------



## LFASS (Sep 23, 2007)

hot!
tubeless?


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

^
nope. i have everything to set it up but i havent yet, im fine with tubes for now.


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Wow... Very clean lines.
You still went with bottle cages in the end?


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

those are my favorite skewers, theft proof...unless they have allen wrenches, which at that point we are all screwed


----------



## jdg (Sep 18, 2007)

I just got some of the steel Mary bars. I'm quite sure these won't break but they are heavy!


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

There's still weight hiding on that bike, and you should be able to drop at least another pound pretty easily. I suspect the fork and chain. If you aren't already using them, check out the Performance Ultra Lights; they'll drop ~140g from standard tubes and are still durable.


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

bad mechanic said:


> There's still weight hiding on that bike, and you should be able to drop at least another pound pretty easily. I suspect the fork and chain. If you aren't already using them, check out the Performance Ultra Lights; they'll drop ~140g from standard tubes and are still durable.


Fork - definitely.
Whoops - the Lynskey is disc-specific. And niner is... well... niner. Maybe a nice Black Sheep custom Ti fork?

Maybe the crankset too - Truvativ doesn't make anything that is very light.

How is your chainline? I would expect your front ring to be on the outside of the spider with the rear cog so far outboard of the rear hub (or the rear cog more in the middle). Won't make a difference in weight, but could save you some headaches.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

Orkje said:


> Wow... Very clean lines.
> You still went with bottle cages in the end?


i go back and forth, i mainly put them back on the sdcbs but ill leave them on for most rides. i just hate having to turn around for a waterbottle.


nuck_chorris said:


> those are my favorite skewers, theft proof...unless they have allen wrenches, which at that point we are all screwed


mine are allens. i dont ever lock this one up in public so having someone steal my wheels is no issue.


bad mechanic said:


> There's still weight hiding on that bike, and you should be able to drop at least another pound pretty easily. I suspect the fork and chain. If you aren't already using them, check out the Performance Ultra Lights; they'll drop ~140g from standard tubes and are still durable.


not to mention the bars are no names out of the trash. the chains on there for looks not weight. im a weight weenie but only sometimes.


----------



## kcaz (Nov 2, 2004)

Killer build. I've eyed the Rigor for years. Someday...


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

Damn, bike shops in Escondido must pay really well.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

forkboy said:


> Fork - definitely.
> Whoops - the Lynskey is disc-specific. And niner is... well... niner. Maybe a nice Black Sheep custom Ti fork?


Quick search on google brought up these carbon forks with v-brake bosses:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=38424
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=48263&PartnerID=635
http://www.amazon.com/Carbon-Mountain-Bicycle-Brakes-V-Brakes/dp/B002802U4O
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ffdf783&itemid=140394465474&ff4=263602_263622
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ffdf783&itemid=200452821447&ff4=263602_263622

This is really anal of me, but I keep a spreadsheet for each bike with every component listed along with their weight. This way I can easily see where the weight in hiding on my bikes.


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

bad mechanic said:


> This is really anal of me, but I keep a spreadsheet for each bike with every component listed along with their weight.


Uhhhh.,.... what?

No - that's perfectly normal.

{{Cough Cough}}.








Edit -> P.S. - Veloreality - Your bike looks a little too familiar....


----------



## 10speedbiopacefreewheel (Aug 19, 2008)

wow, you are one of the few posters on here I totally agree with. 
I rarely get jealous of bikes, but that thing is cool! love it.


----------



## CycleAddict (Aug 8, 2009)

Your rig is looking sick my friend. Gives me lots of little ideas for my bikes. I feel your pain with bottles falling out of cages on my rigid bikes. I find it uncomfortable to have too much weight in jersey pockets though. I usually bend my cheap cages to make them hold the bottles tighter. 

One question I have is how do you like riding the skinnier race tires? I understand the weight factor, but do you take much more of a beating with them on a rigid? I just couldn't imagine them to be comfortable, but they look fast. How low do you run them?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

CycleAddict said:


> One question I have is how do you like riding the skinnier race tires? I understand the weight factor, but do you take much more of a beating with them on a rigid? I just couldn't imagine them to be comfortable, but they look fast. How low do you run them?


The dude is like 120lbs, tops lol he can run any tires he wants without issues, i'm sure.


I had the pleasure of riding his bike the other night. It was only down the street, but boy that thing is fast. I suspect it is FAR under 22lbs at this point. I'm guessing 19lbs, tops. Mine is a little under 20, and his definitely feels lighter.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

miwuksurfer said:


> Damn, bike shops in Escondido must pay really well.


i make a normal wage but i literally only spend money on bikes or something bike related.


10speedbiopacefreewheel said:


> wow, you are one of the few posters on here I totally agree with.
> I rarely get jealous of bikes, but that thing is cool! love it.


awesome! im glad your enjoying what you see 


CycleAddict said:


> Your rig is looking sick my friend. Gives me lots of little ideas for my bikes. I feel your pain with bottles falling out of cages on my rigid bikes. I find it uncomfortable to have too much weight in jersey pockets though. I usually bend my cheap cages to make them hold the bottles tighter.
> 
> One question I have is how do you like riding the skinnier race tires? I understand the weight factor, but do you take much more of a beating with them on a rigid? I just couldn't imagine them to be comfortable, but they look fast. How low do you run them?


i love riding the skinnier tires. i tried the 1.75 front and rear but i liked the current combo more. its seems perfect to me for how i ride. like isar said im barely over 120lbs i ride as fast as i can and swerve through the technical route. they are very fast and im running the rear 35-40 and the front at 30 no issue.


----------



## peacefrog (Jan 20, 2004)

While those Kenda Small Block 8s may be appealing. They have a weak sidewall and will pinch flat on your rigid rig. 

Good call on dishing the Mary bars you originally refuted.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

peacefrog said:


> While those Kenda Small Block 8s may be appealing. They have a weak sidewall and will pinch flat on your rigid rig.
> 
> Good call on dishing the Mary bars you originally refuted.


ive been riding sb8s for a bit over two years and have only flatted twice. once was on a 26" fs and once on my 26" ht. 
funny thing is that ive never flatted on any of my rigid bikes, 26, 29, or even cross bike except once when i hit a glass bottle on the street on my cross.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

changed a few things.
salsa pro moto stem 80mm
ritchey comp bar
kmc 8spd chain
and i have a thomson seatclamp but ive misplaced it in my garage.
weighed in at 17lbs 7oz


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Whoa.

--Sparty


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Very nice !


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

peacefrog said:


> While those Kenda Small Block 8s may be appealing. They have a weak sidewall and will pinch flat on your rigid rig.
> 
> Good call on dishing the Mary bars you originally refuted.


i've been riding them exclusively on my 26er since i pre ordered them back in 2006. I've seemed to have less than average issues with pinch flats, however i do run 45-50psi. I've measured the sidewalls with a micrometer, and they are no thinner than most tires out there.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

veloreality said:


> changed a few things.
> salsa pro moto stem 80mm
> ritchey comp bar
> kmc 8spd chain
> ...


see i told you that effer was way under 22lbs


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

^
ha you were right.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

woke up early to ride before work again.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

sorry i missed the ride dude, i had too much work to do


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

your loss not mine  
the fog was super thick at the top of daley and bunnies where EVERYWHERE!


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

heres a teaser of what you missed


----------



## rasse1977 (May 16, 2008)

veloreality said:


> heres a teaser of what you missed


Nice road ride...


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Sweet! Love the changes. Hated the Brooks and Mary's! Now it looks like a race bike! Love the hairy legs! 17.7 lbs is Road Bike territory now that is what I'm talking about. 

Doesn't Lynsky make a carbon 26" rigid fork?

Love how your trails don't have frickn tree roots though out! Our trails are riddeled with them out here in MD.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

rasse1977 said:


> Nice road ride...


the rest of the video was climbing so i chopped it out.


1SPD said:


> Sweet! Love the changes. Hated the Brooks and Mary's! Now it looks like a
> race bike! Love the hairy legs! 17.7 lbs is Road Bike territory now that is what I'm talking about.
> 
> Doesn't Lynsky make a carbon 26" rigid fork?
> ...


i liked the brooks and marys but it was turning into a beach cruiser and i didnt want that. 
as for the fork, i dont ride carbon for a reason. steel is real and ti is fly.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I hear you on the beach cruiser look. Don't get me wrong, I used to have a Brooks on an old vintage roadbike and that was by far the most comfortable seat I ever owned. But that seat weighs close to 2 lbs on it's own.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

veloreality said:


> as for the fork, i dont ride carbon for a reason. steel is real and ti is fly.


And that's why i beat you back to the car!


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> And that's why i beat you back to the car!


no, thats just becuase your bike is pink. you have that advantage.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

veloreality said:


> no, thats just becuase your bike is pink.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

current set up.


----------



## aka brad (Dec 24, 2003)

veloreality said:


>


Following this thread reminds me of building up an old Race Lite. Paul at Rocklobster did some surgery on the outs and made me a very nice fork. Believe it or not, our frames are pretty much the same weight 3.5-3.7 lbs. Here's my build.

Bontager RaceLite frame.
SS conversion w/ Sub 11 dropouts and rigid fork
Sun Mach 5 hubs laced to Surly hubs
OEM Suntour levers and Dia Comp brakes
FSA Ti BB
Bontrager/ Titec carbon stem
Bontrager 620 Racelite bar
Bontrager Mag barends
Bontrager crank set (from Spike's Rig)
Setti Ti Sandle
Time Carbon Ti pedals
IBIS 0 rise 100mm Ti stem
Misc Ti Hardware including front axle; hollaw axle for the rear
King Ti Water Bottle cage (these have negative weight)
ESI Silicone grips (these are tits) 
Performance Lunar lite tubes
Hutchison Python tires, 2.0 rear, 2.3 front
Cane Creek S-2 headset.

Came out about 2lbs heavier than you, but I'm guessing your wheelset has something to do with that. One day you need to pick up some King water bottle cages. [email protected] but they actually lighten your bike. That's one beautiful bike; so stop f#cking around with the build and ride the darn thing some more :winker:


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

heres my new possible addition. going to rebuild it tomarrow and throw it on then go for a ride.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

I can feel a new project creeping up...

Since seeing 202cycle's ybb with 650b I couldnt stop thinking how sexy a dual 650b moots would be. I picked up a 2001 80mm sid fork for cheap and threw it on the moots. Since I've tried 650b on every fork in the stable i figured why not try this one. I took the wheels off my victoria and threw them on the moots just for kicks and little did I know...

Im thinking of getting some velocity synergy hoops and building them up. What do you think?







The fork and brakes clear a 2.35 neo moto nicely.





The chainstays clear a 2.00 quasi moto nicely







The quasi moto clears the seatstays just fine.



There is one apparent issue with the brake noodle not clearing the tire.
I'm sure I can find a way to modify it to work but if you have any suggestions please share.



I have a huge boner over this right now as I love my moots more then anything and I love 650b more then, well any other tire size.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

aka brad said:


> That's one beautiful bike; so stop f#cking around with the build and ride the darn thing some more :winker:


haha i just caught that


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

Looks good. I hope the geo translates as well as you want it to for 650B. Have fun!


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

Wish I Were Riding said:


> Looks good. I hope the geo translates as well as you want it to for 650B. Have fun!


i have a feeling it will ride awesome, but thats just my gut feeling  
unfortunatly it will be another month or so untill i can ride again so all i can do is wonder for now.


----------



## kcaz (Nov 2, 2004)

Bike looks great with the biggish hoops. I just did a similar thing to my new 26" frame Lynskey and couldn't be happier with the results.

I'd would like to know how you're holding the bike up with channel locks.? Impressive.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

kcaz said:


> Bike looks great with the biggish hoops. I just did a similar thing to my new 26" frame Lynskey and couldn't be happier with the results.
> 
> I'd would like to know how you're holding the bike up with channel locks.? Impressive.


haha the channel locks are leaning on the spokes where they cross


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Dayum it....*



veloreality said:


> I have a huge boner over this right now as I love my moots more then anything and I love 650b more then, well any other tire size.


Miss my '99/'00 YBB.  Had it setup ss with a WI ecc eno hub. Definitely would have switched to the ecc bb you have and run it 650 SS.

Hope it works out, no way would I run it using the SID though.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Your idea of acceptable clearance blows my mind. I live in a wet area, so I'd clog up with that much clearance. And if the wheel went out of true I'd be walking. I'm all for 650b, but that looks like a B6 waiting to happen to me, with a 2.1 up front.

I really like your bike. You have done a pretty great job of building it up.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

i emailed kirk pacenti about a smaller 650b.


> I have plans for the "Mini-Moto", but it's going to be some time off.
> There really hasn't been much interest in the tire, and I can't do it without the up front support.
> 
> Best regards,
> Kirk Pacenti


i would be super stoked on a 1.85 quasi wth a 2.0 guasi up front.

as for the clearance up front will definatly be swapping the neo out for a quasi before i ride it.


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

650B Wheelset for $80. I might get one of these just for a backup.

http://cgi.ebay.com/650B-WHEEL-SET-...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item588ac444e1


----------



## Drbbt (Jan 6, 2004)

Beauty mate! The Paul goodies are a fine touch.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Good deal, but....*



wjphillips said:


> 650B Wheelset for $80. I might get one of these just for a backup.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/650B-WHEEL-SET-...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item588ac444e1


Rim brake wheeels. So don't forget to add in cost for Pauls (or similar) adjustible V's. Unless they're going on a 650B specific frame setup w/ boss posts already.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

i almost pulled the trigger on velocity dyads today but i couldnt do it. im goona keep lurking for some synergys or even better, i have a secret rim im searching for...


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

i found a new set of paul hubs for cheap(under wholesale) and i dont think i can pass on them.
they already match my brakes too.
plus this way i can build up the pauls to the dyads and sell my current wheels to help even out somewhat. anyone wanna buy some king wheels?








so heres what i have planned for my very near future.
paul word rear hub bolt on in silver
paul fhub front qr in silver
dt swiss spokes in silver
dt swiss nipples in silver
velocity dyad 650b rims in silver
quasi moto rear 
neo moto front 
ill run ditca freewheels untill i figure out what gearing works best but i imagine 32x18 like on my victoria.

and ill be throwing my inde fab rigid fork back on. 
my moots is going to be amazing. im so glad i got bored and checked to see if 650's fit!

i really like silver stuff on ti frames so i may even go as far as swapping out the black thomson stem/post for silver and i definatly plan on swapping out the black king headset for a king ti headset but that will have to come much later as i still need to focus on paying my mommy back for my medical bills.

i have a boner just thinking about it :thumbsup:


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

JMac47 said:


> Rim brake wheeels. So don't forget to add in cost for Pauls (or similar) adjustible V's. Unless they're going on a 650B specific frame setup w/ boss posts already.


I guess you didn't see the pictures.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

umarth said:


> I guess you didn't see the pictures.


i think he was talking to wjphillips


----------



## MrCookie (Apr 24, 2005)

"paying my mommy back for my medical bills.

i have a boner just thinking about it " ????? 



Just Kidding, LOL.

I'd have a hard time dropping the Kings in favor of Pauls. I love the King engagement. The Paul levers are the bees knees for sure though. Avids have that rattling bushing thing that drove me crazy.

I didn't know the dyads were available in 650b. If it were possible, the deep v's would be killer... I saw some wood grain ones on a 29er a couple of years ago and it blew my mind. I keep looking for something a little wider.

My understanding is that Fox forks have a little more clearance (otherwise a brake booster and some dremel?)? Personally I run Maverick SC on the front of my 29er. It's pretty light, pretty simple, and doesn't care what tire size I run so long as I have the spacer to keep the treads out of the crown. No v-brake bosses though. Going totally retro with a flex stem would be interesting.

Time to stop rambling and go to bed. Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## SmilMick (Apr 9, 2006)

I was totally about to give you same major props for running a "regular" set of handle bars on a single speed with (gasp*) 26" wheels!?!?!

With everyone siding with big 29'ers that have funky bars on them, your bike was a breath of fresh air!

Long live 26"!!!!
Long live "regular" handlebars!

Dont let it turn into a pseudo cyclocross bike built for an old man looking to follow recent "trends"! Stay strong! I bet that thing rides pretty smooth for how quick and agile it is.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

MrCookie said:


> "paying my mommy back for my medical bills.
> 
> i have a boner just thinking about it " ?????
> 
> ...


Haha.
I have kings on my cross bike and two other mountain bikes. I absolutly love them but I've always wanted to give the Paul/Eno combo a run for its money. Considering this Paul wheelset is only costing me almost nothing I couldn't pass it up.

I actually have someone wanting to trade me a Fox 125r Vanilla for the sid but I dont think I will like 125mm's for squish on this considering it is built around 80mm.
Ha I'm not a fan of the flex stems whatsoever. 
I love the IF rigid fork so I know I will like the set up. My hubs and rims should show up today so I can build them. I dont think my brake adapters will be in for another day or so.



SmilMick said:


> I was totally about to give you same major props for running a "regular" set of handle bars on a single speed with (gasp*) 26" wheels!?!?!
> 
> With everyone siding with big 29'ers that have funky bars on them, your bike was a breath of fresh air!
> 
> ...


Well technically its still a 26er. I haven't built the 650b's yet :0
I agree, but the weirdest part is thats is mkostly the 29er guys and but 26er guys aren't getting down with the funky bars. I've tried a few, mary bars, dirt drops and 10 degree bars but prefered none.


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

veloreality said:


> There is one apparent issue with the brake noodle not clearing the tire.
> I'm sure I can find a way to modify it to work but if you have any suggestions please share.


Nice bike. You could possibly relocate and move your brake studs higher with these:

http://www.bombshellparts.com/shop/Bombshell-BrakeParts.html


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

cholo said:


> Nice bike. You could possibly relocate and move your brake studs higher with these:
> 
> https://www.bombshellparts.com/shop/Bombshell-BrakeParts.html


Hilarious.

(from the 650b forum)



veloreality said:


> crupi brake adapters. i need them on my moots so i ordered some up. not sure how well they work yet but they should do the trick.





SmilMick said:


> Long live "regular" handlebars!


I'm outing myself, since I've ridden alt bars for 2 years (on 29er, 650b AND 26!!??!?!?!) and really liked them more than the flat bars I was using previously. I picked up a pink riser bar for my commuter because it was a pink riser bar and one day I had the semi intelligent realization that I could get better torque and that they weren't that uncomfortable. So I swapped them onto my monocog and I think I might make the switch, but I need a shorter stem. One thing is for certain, there are too many g0ddamn handlebars out there.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

UUGH My rims and brake adapters showed up today but still no hubs. I cant wait!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Glad to see that you are still playing with this bike. Can't wait to see it finished as a 650b. I thought about getting a set of 650's for my set up since they will clear the frame and fork and since I have disc's that's not a problem either. Instead, I have held off and am putting my bike on a diet! Weight Weenies unit! (sorta ironic since I have a heavy @$$ steel frame. Then again, that's why its on a diet)


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Sweet build and HOT looking bike! 

Amazing how much better it looks without the Brooks. (well, not really amazing)

How do you like the Frogs? I loved the float, but the plastic/ fiberglass housing shattered the first time I slid and dropped the bike on its side. I'd only had the pedals for about a month. I didn't realize at the time that the bodies were replaceable and I was put off by how fragile they were so I threw them away and put my SPDs back on.

If I weighed less I'd ride the SB8s. I'm 215 lbs and I rode them for 8 months (tubeless), which was pushing it. Traction was surprisingly good, weight is low but sidewalls were weak. Great tire choice for you however.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Man, that sucks about the pedals. I have been riding the same set for almost 6 years now with no problems. I haven't even broken the stop ramps on mine. I have been thinking about going to a set of Egg Beaters (4ti) but I have other things I want to buy first. I may just try to pick up some ti axles for my frogs and call it a day!


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

isleblue65 said:


> Sweet build and HOT looking bike!
> 
> Amazing how much better it looks without the Brooks. (well, not really amazing)
> 
> ...


I actually really liked it with the brooks. I only removed it because I was destroying it in the winter.

The frogs were a wet dream with a foot fetish come true. Best thing ever except the fact that I broke two pairs in no time and the cleats wore out like butter. 
I now ride shimano on everything.

What size sb8's were you riding? The 2.35's seem thick/cushy enough for anyone. 
But yea, im only 130lbs with gear(haha, if spandex counts as gear)



1SPD said:


> Man, that sucks about the pedals. I have been riding the same set for almost 6 years now with no problems. I haven't even broken the stop ramps on mine. I have been thinking about going to a set of Egg Beaters (4ti) but I have other things I want to buy first. I may just try to pick up some ti axles for my frogs and call it a day!


I broke eggbeaters also. Low end and high end pedals. Shimano or bust. The cheapys are more then stong enough.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

What the hell were you doing to break them at 130 lbs? My God, I weigh 190 right now and have had no problems. When I was riding this summer I was down to like 168 or so and was probably riding the hardest I ever have on a mtb and had no problems. My pedals are also at least 6 years old now if not older. The only reason I am looking at swapping is because I am trying to go lighter and will force me to drop my own weight back down in the spring.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

1SPD said:


> What the hell were you doing to break them at 130 lbs? My God, I weigh 190 right now and have had no problems. When I was riding this summer I was down to like 168 or so and was probably riding the hardest I ever have on a mtb and had no problems. My pedals are also at least 6 years old now if not older. The only reason I am looking at swapping is because I am trying to go lighter and will force me to drop my own weight back down in the spring.


I broke the cages twice. the first time it was after 2 raced and my foot popped out during a little bunny hop then i had issue clipping in later, stopped and realizied what happened. second time was on the moots. i have about 20 miles commuting to work on the pedals only. foot clipped out while pedaling in the saddle, i instantly new what happened. the warrenty guys where dick heads and i told them to f*ck off and send me what they can and they even suggested selling the replacements on ebay and buying shimanos....f*cking kooks if you ask me.

on the brighter side....
gonna build these right now!


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I want your wheelset. With disc hubs though.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

closer...


----------



## MrCookie (Apr 24, 2005)

Wheels are looking good. From a wheel building standpoint, I wish velocity's had eyelets, but they build pretty smoothly none the less.

The silver theme is looking pretty good. Somewhere I saw a bike all done up 100% blue... I threw up in my mouth... a little...


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

MrCookie said:


> Wheels are looking good. From a wheel building standpoint, I wish velocity's had eyelets, but they build pretty smoothly none the less.
> 
> The silver theme is looking pretty good. Somewhere I saw a bike all done up 100% blue... I threw up in my mouth... a little...


i agree completely but i did talk to them at interbike about that subject and they had many valid points why they do not.

i got the wheels and everything set up except i cat figure out how to set up the damn brake adapters.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

I cannot figure out for the life of me how to install these little f*ckers!


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Just going off of what I am seeing here, the hole with the three holes on the side should have the higher orientation and should get the canti stud and the brake caliper attached to it. The other one with one hole seems to have a metal stud sticking out of it. The stud should go in the tension anchor on the frame while the larger hole should have whatever screw you got with it to mount into the canti studs on your frame. Jah?

Also, PM me with your phone number and we can try a talk through to see what happens...


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

umarth said:


> Just going off of what I am seeing here, the hole with the three holes on the side should have the higher orientation and should get the canti stud and the brake caliper attached to it. The other one with one hole seems to have a metal stud sticking out of it. The stud should go in the tension anchor on the frame while the larger hole should have whatever screw you got with it to mount into the canti studs on your frame. Jah?
> 
> Also, PM me with your phone number and we can try a talk through to see what happens...


i actually dont have a number right now so im stuck on here. 
for starters, the metal stud doesnt fit in the hole on the frame.

if it were to fit, it would be at this angle.

second, it came with no hardwear other then the two steel bolts. 
how is the adapter supposed to stay on the brake post.
how is the brake supposed to mount to the adapter.
if it were how it seems, like you described(like ive been trying for the past hour) the i would need some special long hardwear 

this bolt fits where i thought the normal mounting would have gone but it is much thicker and i cant figure out its purpose.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Dayum. I thought maybe you were supposed to remove the canti stud and then mount the hardware, but the wonky angle there puts me out a bit. 

How many holes does the frame have on the canti boss? Can the canti stud screw into the hole with the three holes? Does the bolt screw into the canti boss once removed (though I am going to guess nooooooo).


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

i had that thought too, that you just remove the brake mounts and put that in, then thread the mount to the above hole on adapter. wrong.
for starters my brake mounts are welded on. 
i had a pair of removable ones to try but the threading is smaller then the threaded part of adapter. 

the frame has 3 holes although ive never needed then since ive been using paul moto's.

why is this so difficult!!!!!!!!!

and there is literally NO information on these adapters online.
not even a picture of them on a bike.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I just scoured the interwebs to no avail meself. I guess the first thing to do is to file or dremel the stud on the adapter so it fits into the tensioning holes on the frame. There are a few canti stud diameters out there, so my guess is that since it is a BMX company the adapter might be sized for a different canti stud. So email the ********s and see what they say.

Then I'd pick up some spacers or nuts from the hardware store to slide over the exposed bit of the canti stud on your frame and bolt those down so the adapter is in place (after getting the stud down to size so it doesn't sit at a wonky angle). 

Then, with luck, the ********s will email back, you can find the appropriate canti stud, screw it in and life will be roses and you can go on with the bragging about your beautiful bike...


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

The last time I saw these used was when a friend of mine converted an old Nishiki to a commuter w/ 700c tires on it. None the less, the adaptors simply bolted on with a longer canti stud. It did not need to be significantly longer as it was not thicker than a brake. I emailed him last night and he said that his adapters if he remebers correctly came with new bolts and that they were maybe only 2-4 threads longer if you will. Once you bolt them on, you simply bolt your v-brake on like normal he said.

I'm sure you can pick up another set of bolts or perhaps even have some off one of your other bikes just to try out but I find it very strange that they came with absolutely nothing. Can you contact the seller or company that made them? I am guessing NO by the thread if you will.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

From what I can see in your pictures and remember from my friends set up, you have the orientation correct as Umarth described. However, there is on thing that we are not considering here. While the canti mounts may be wleded to your frame, more than likely the studs themselves are not. 

Try to slide a small allen wrench down into the canti stud. These often thread into the mount that is wlded to the frame. Judging by the pictures, the canti stud does not appear to be ti (could just be dirty mind you). I know I had an old frame that I painted and was able unthread the studs right out of the mounts on the frame. You can always try a pair of pliers here if need be and then a little sand paper on them to smooth them back out if it comes to that.

Once you get the studs out of the mounts, then the bracket will use the screw it came with to thread through the larger counter sunk hole and directly into your canti mounts. You then thread in the old canti stud into the upper portion of the mount and then remount your v-brakes like normal. DONE!

In fact, I know this is how they work after getting off the phone with my buddy just now. The only question is whether or not your canti studs are welded to the mounts or if indeed they unscrew. I don't know enough about Moots to answer that but I would be quite surprised if they were welded in there! What would you do if your stripped one. I doubt Moots would want to deal with warranties for something that small so they are probably replaceable. Unfortunately, you don't have a picture of just the stud with nothing on it so I really can't see enough to give a better confirmation. But I would go at unthreading those studs right out of that mount on the frame.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

1SPD said:


> The last time I saw these used was when a friend of mine converted an old Nishiki to a commuter w/ 700c tires on it. None the less, the adaptors simply bolted on with a longer canti stud. It did not need to be significantly longer as it was not thicker than a brake. I emailed him last night and he said that his adapters if he remebers correctly came with new bolts and that they were maybe only 2-4 threads longer if you will. Once you bolt them on, you simply bolt your v-brake on like normal he said.
> 
> I'm sure you can pick up another set of bolts or perhaps even have some off one of your other bikes just to try out but I find it very strange that they came with absolutely nothing. Can you contact the seller or company that made them? I am guessing NO by the thread if you will.
> 
> ...


okay so that way makes more sence to more then just me. 
first problem
my studs do seem to be threaded in but have no key to remove inside out around the back. 
second problem 
the bolts they sell with and advertise are bigger then the threaded part on removable studs.
third problem
my brain still hurts.
im just gonna remove the rear brake and ride it to work and see if i have anything there to help.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Wrap some blue painters tape around your canti studs and use pliers to loosen them. 

Then try to see if they will thread into yoru addapters.

Lastly see if the included screws will thread into your frame.

Make sure you take all brake parts with you to work so you have everything there with you to give this a shot. I know that may sound stupid but I know I have left things behind only to delay the whole project. Good luck and post up what you figure out.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Does Mavic still make the 26 to 700c conversion arches? Maybe that's the answer if they do.

Crap - I suspect not after visiting Speedgoat:

http://www.speedgoat.com/Catalog.aspx/Browse?PriceRange=2&Prod=4181&Title=Mavic


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

You don't have them right. You have to be able to unthread the studs from your frame. Click on the link I posted a while back. Then click on the pictuRE of a frame with them installed:

http://www.bombshellparts.com/shop/Bombshell-BrakeParts.html


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Could you post a picture of just your post?

Look at the base of the post, right where it threads into the frame. Most likely they have two flats cut into them. Use a box wrench on the flats to unscrew the post.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

bad mechanic said:


> Could you post a picture of just your post?
> 
> Look at the base of the post, right where it threads into the frame. Most likely they have two flats cut into them. Use a box wrench on the flats to unscrew the post.


i am aware of how brake mounts can be removed but these show no sign of removal. im gonna call moots and see what they cay before i try to gank them off



cholo said:


> You don't have them right. You have to be able to unthread the studs from your frame. Click on the link I posted a while back. Then click on the pictuRE of a frame with them installed:
> 
> http://www.bombshellparts.com/shop/Bombshell-BrakeParts.html


ahhh, thank you so much. that is all i needed.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

^^^the pictures shows exactly what I said. Hot damn, I got something right!


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

veloreality said:


> i am aware of how brake mounts can be removed but these show no sign of removal.


My apologies. I wasn't trying to condescend.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

so i called moots today to ask about a way of removing the mounts but i was too late and they were already gone. 
i grabbed a handfull of spacers hoping to figure it out. 
heres my sh*tty mock up for now. nothings tight or correctly adjusted yet but i can make it work with what i have.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Not the prettiest thing but it looks like it will work!


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

related in non related ways but this is my thread and i got some new **** so...


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

You traded a nice camera for shitty beer?


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

veloreality said:


> related in non related ways but this is my thread and i got some new **** so...


Renting for a big event?


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> You traded a nice camera for shitty beer?


Ha you drank a ton of tecate in vegas and you liked it!



Wish I Were Riding said:


> Renting for a big event?


Nope, I sold my rebel and picked this up. i have other accessories/bags but i needed something i could toss around and not have to worry about the camera.


----------

